# Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich



## Backdraft (2. Sep. 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
Wie ihr in den Bildern seht habe ich euch hier unseren Teich vorgestellt.
In meiner Beschreibung ( <- ) sieht ihr die Daten und den Besatz, was mir grade erspart hier alles aufzulisten.

Ich habe im Grundsätzlichen auch nur ein paar Fragen an euch und hoffe das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.
Legen wir also los:

Der Teich exestiert seit nun 2-3 Jahren und wurde bis vor 1Jahr nicht gepflegt oder mit einer Teichpumpe aufgepeppelt. Desweiteren habe ich ein Starterset Bakterien in den Filter geschüttet und für eintsprechende belüftung im Teich gesorgt. 
Nun habe ich mich seit 1Jahr ans Werk gemacht und diverse Veränderungen und Reinigungen vorgenommen und bislang mit vollen oder mäßigen Erfolg.
Das Wasser war anfangs Grün/Braun verfärbt. Dies habe ich mit dem Teichfilter gut in den Griff bekommen. Hin und wieder habe ich die Reinigung mit dem Tetra CrystalWater und SedimentMinus verstärkt. Nun habe ich das Problem mit den Ablagerungen die relativ fein sind, welches jetzt auch mein aktuelles Problem ist. Ich bekomme dies einfach nicht aus dem Teich. Ich kann Keschern, Filtern, aufwirbeln so viel ich will, die "Brühe" bleibt hartnäckig.
Letzte Woche haben wir angefangen den Teich Winterfest zu machen, indem wir den Grundschlamm und Blätter, sowie die Plane weitestgehend von den Algen entfernt hatten.

Nun nochmal zum Filter.
Der Filter wurde mit einer normalen Groben Matte geliefert, wo ich nacher weiteres Filtermaterial dazugepackt hatte. 
Nun habe ich ein Mehrlagiges System (von unten nach oben):
Grobe Filtermatte
Feine Schaumstoffmatte
Recyclingwolle
Feine Schaumstoffmatte
Flies
- zweite Kammer
Blattabscheider
Bioballs
Feine Schaumstoffmatte
= sehr Sauberes Wasser 
Es ist zwar sehr viel auffwand, weil der Filter deswegen jeden Tag gereinigt werden muss, aber dafür haben wir klares Teichwasser. (Ausser die Ablagerungen "Grüne Brühe")

Das sollte denke ich erstmal an Infos reichen.
Ich hoffe das ihr mir Helfen könnt. Danke dafür 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Backdraft (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Hätte ich fast vergessen. Wir haben kürzlich ein Wassertest gemacht und folgende Ergebnisse bekommen:

pH: 8,0
Nitrat: <1
Karbonat: >20°


----------



## mitch (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Hallo Sven,

deiner Teichmupfel  zu liebe solltest du etwas "Dreck" im Teich lassen - von was soll sie sich ernähren ?



> Es ist zwar sehr viel auffwand, weil der Filter deswegen jeden Tag gereinigt werden muss


 aber bitte nur grob ausspülen , da sonst ja die Bakterien keine Chance haben sich anzusiedeln.

Versuche auch mal die Chemie wegzulassen - auch wenn es noch so in den Fingern juckt - weniger (am besten gar nix) ist mehr 

 ich sehe da recht weing Pflanzen - sind die schon im Winterschlaf


----------



## Backdraft (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Ja in meinem Bachlauf hat sich das grün bereits zwischen die Steine gesetzt.
Der Rest ist von den Goldfischen versteckt worden 

Wie gesagt ich bin momentan noch dabei, Pflanzen einzubringen, aber jetzt noch vorm Winter?

Ja die Bioballs lasse ich auch unberüht.


----------



## mitch (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Hallo Sven,

fahre doch mal zu NaturaGart, Ibbenbüren ist doch ned weit von dir weg, die haben bestimmt noch Pflanzen und jede Menge an Tips.


----------



## Backdraft (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Da sind wir gewesen. Nur haben sie uns da nicht beraten, bzw. haben wir da niemanden angetroffen.
Ich habe von bekannten letztens den Teich gesehen den NaturaGard gebaut hatte und der hat mir gar nicht gefallen.
Das Natürliche Klärbecken mag ja nett aussehen aber zieht eine menge Ungeziefer an, die sich bei denen in den Filter abgesetzt haben. (Das war ganz schön ekelig)
Und vom Teich her war der auch nicht wirklich Sauber. Der Teich war trüb, voll mit __ Würmer und Mückenlarven und Stank.


----------



## Backdraft (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Ich Versuche seit dem letzten Jahr unsere Fische zutraulicher zu machen, nur das ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe mich bereits in Fachhandel oder in anderen Foren schlau gelesen nur bei mir funktioniert das nicht.

Ich habe eine feste Futterstelle ausgewählt. Es gibt zwischendurch leckereien wie Mehlwürmer oder reste vom Angeln  wie Bienenmaden oder __ Würmer.
Da gehen sie zwar voll drauf ab, aber deswegen trauen sie sich immernoch nicht zu uns ran. 
Sie Schrecken schon beim kleinsten Klopfen oder klappern zurück. Selbst beim Essen schnappen sie sich kurz die Sticks und verschwinden wieder.


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Moin Sven,

:willkommen im Forum 

Und immer her mit den Bildern!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Backdraft (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Moin Sven,
> 
> :willkommen im Forum
> 
> ...



Ja ich werde fleissig welche machen... Wie gesagt immoment habe ich noch ein paar Problemchen, wo ich ein wenig unterstützung brauche. Aber dann


----------



## Backdraft (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Hier mal ein Bild von dem Aufbau unseres Teichfilters.
Wie gesagt er ist von T.I.P. 
Ausgelegt war er ursprünglich für 5000l, nun ein wenig modifiziert und jetzt geht auch wohl mehr


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Hallo Sven,
die Klarheit vom Wasser, Wasserwerte und Filtertechnik am Teich sind leider sehr individuelle fragen, mit dem entsprechenden Ergebnis.... :?.
Wenn Du Dir meinen Teich anschaust, dann findest Du gut 30% der Fläche überwachsen, und trotz Bodenfilters und! Absetzgrabens eine hohe Umwälzung mit einer Oase Optimax 10000 vor (effektiv > 7000 l/h).
Das Wasser ist absolut klar und geruchlos, nährstoffarm und glücklicherweise mittelhart (GH=KH~10). Den Fadenalgen gefällts dennoch trotzdem, allerdings nur am Boden, und an den nicht durchströmten Bereichen.
Was will ich damit sagen? Mit mehr Technik hast Du klares Wasser. Das hilft für den kompletten Teich nur bei geschickter "Wasserführung". Ich tendiere daher mehr in Richtung "Eugen" usw., die auch ohne große Technik mittels geeigneter Bepflanzung das gleiche Ziel erreichen.


----------



## Backdraft (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Das heisst ich soll ihn mehr Bepflanzen damit die restlichen Nährstoffe von ihn aufgenommen werden.


----------



## VolkerN (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*



Backdraft schrieb:


> Ich Versuche seit dem letzten Jahr unsere Fische zutraulicher zu machen, nur das ohne Erfolg. Ich habe eine feste Futterstelle ausgewählt. Selbst beim Essen schnappen sie sich kurz die Sticks und verschwinden wieder.



Ich glaub was am Meisten hilft das die Fische zutraulicher werden ist ...viel Geduld  ...und immer wieder Zeit am Teich verbringen. Wenn Sie bei mir angepaddelt kommen ...bekommen sie auch nicht immer Futter ...aber sie wurden mit der Zeit immer zutraulicher. Die Grossen lassen sich sogar streicheln. 

Ich fuettere teilweise Sticks und halte immer mal wieder welche zwischen den Fingern (zu Beginn der Fuetterung) ...aber auch da brauchts Geduld bis sie einem aus der Hand fressen. ...und da die Goldis nunmal nicht unbedingt ein Langzeit-Gedaechtnis haben was meine Wenigkeit angeht ...gehts im naechsten Fruehjahr wieder von vorn los ...dann dauerts erst wieder ein bissl bis sie zutraulich werden. 

Sie sind mir manchmal sogar zu zutraulich ...mir ists schon passiert das sie ganz besonders Mutige beim Abkeschern von Blaettern in den Kescher geschwommen sind  ...und ich habs erst beim Ausleeren gemerkt.


----------



## Backdraft (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Ja das ist mir auch klar das ich Geduld brauche  die ich auch zu genüge habe... (Wie schon erwänt: Ich bin Angler  )
Wie gesagt ich Versuche seit dem letzten Jahr die Fische zu zähmen und befasse mich auch mehrere Stunden mit ihnen. Ich füttere sie und bleibe dabei sitzten, gebe ihnen leckerlies und versuche das sie diese aus der Hand nehmen, aber alles ohne erfolg. 
Sie sind einfach zu schreckhaft.

Andersrum habe ich ja auch immernoch das problem durch mit dem Teich, Filter oder wie auch immer. Ich bin immoment noch nicht zufrieden und möchte es so perfekt wie möglich zu machen, nur immoment bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende


----------



## Backdraft (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Kann man normale Blumenerde verwenden wenn man Wasserpflanzen eintopft?

Hätte da die Idee, die Pflanzen in Jutesäcke einzupflanzen und diesen versänken.


----------



## sprinter616 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Hi!!!

Ich denke das mit der Blumenerde endet in einem extremen Nährstoffeintrag und somit zu Algenwachstum!!!

Ich habe sämtliche Pflanzen in 16/32er Lava gepflanzt und die wachsen wie Unkraut!!!


Gruß Tom


----------



## Backdraft (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Also ganz normales Lavagestein?


----------



## sprinter616 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Ja klar!!!

Kostet die Tonne im Baustoffgroßhandel ca 24 Euro plust Mwst


----------



## Backdraft (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Ok.. das ist ja sehr interessant, Danke für den Tipp.
Das werde ich gleich mal umsetzten... 

Wie sieht das denn dann auch mit CO2? Ein Arbeitskollege meinte das man zusätzlich CO2 mit einzubringen damit die Pflanzen schneller Wachsen...


----------



## sprinter616 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

CO2 brauchen glaube ich die wenigsten hier!!!

Leg eine großzügige Lavazone an wie ich das habe und bepflanze diese schön dicht!!!

Dann leitest du einen Teil vom gefilterten Wasser mittels Drainagerohr durch diesen Bereich und du wirst sehen wie sich das wasser klärt!!!


Gruß Tom


----------



## Backdraft (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Ok.. Ja verstehe als Biofilterung... 

Dann muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen wie ich das umsetze. 
Weil Großzügig ist ein dehnbarer Begriff, den Bachlauf wo das gefilterte Wasser rauskommt ist schon voll mit Kies. (siehe Bilder)


----------



## sprinter616 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

ich habe ca 750 Kilo lava verarbeitet!!!


----------



## Backdraft (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

:shock .... Ups... 

Das wird ein wenig knapp bei mir... 

Ja gut habe auch 10000Liter weniger. Aber trotzdem selbst 375KG wäre noch zu viel


----------



## sprinter616 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Mein nachbar hat ca 1,2 Tonnen drin


----------



## Backdraft (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Ich glaub ich fang mal nach und nach an. Mal sehen wie weit ich komme.

Hast du die auf freier Fläche verteilt oder nur zentriert?


----------



## sprinter616 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

ich habe eine Einfassung gemacht aus basaltgestein in der größe 15-25 cm!!!

Die habe ich mit lava voll geschüttet und vorher das drainagerohr rein gelegt!!!


----------



## Backdraft (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Ok... ich kann es mir Vorstellen. 
Ist das, dass Rote feinkörnige Lavagestein, welches man auch im Gartencenter kaufen kann?


----------



## sprinter616 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

ja ist 16-32 mm groß!!!

Aber geh in den Baustoffhandel da es im baumarkt teilweise das dreifache kostet!!!


----------



## Backdraft (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Ok danke dann weiß ich bescheid...

Das will ich dann mal gleich in die Tat umsetzten


----------



## sprinter616 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Hier mal zwei Bilder!!!


----------



## Backdraft (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Gut das war Fehler nummer 1, also ran ans verbessern. Blummenerde *schäm* raus und Lavasteine rein...


----------



## Backdraft (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Nun habe ich noch die Frage mit meinen kleinen Fischigen freunden. Wie bzw. was muss ich noch ausprobieren das sie uns/mich vertrauen und zutraulicher werden? Habt ihr tricks, Tipps die ich mal ausprobieren kann?


----------



## Olli.P (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Hallo Sven,

bei Koi heißt es immer:

Liebe geht durch den Magen..... 

Einfach mal ein, zwei Tage schmachten lassen und dann mit Leckerlies locken..... 

Wenn's auch nicht beim ersten mal klappt, immer wieder mal probieren....... 

Von Vorteil ist es auch, wenn das erst immer die gleiche Person macht. 

Und wenn dann einer anfängt, zieh'n die anderen meist recht schnell nach. :smoki

Bei unseren hat's knapp eine Saison gedauert, aber jetzt sind sie nach der kalten Jahreszeit immer schnell wieder da!


----------



## Backdraft (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Danke für den tip... Aber auch das habe ich schon im letzten kompletten Jahr ausprobiert. Ich bekomme immer nur die Mittelflosse zu sehen 
So nach dem Motto: "Du gibst uns nichts zu essen? Dann suchenwir e uns halt selber"


----------



## sprinter616 (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Moin!

Wie siehts denn mit aktuellen Bildern aus???

Gruß Tom


----------



## Backdraft (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Ja mache eben welche


----------



## Backdraft (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

So und nun neues von meinem Problemfall 

Aber es sieht schon verhältnissmässig gut wieder aus


----------



## Backdraft (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wir und mein Hobbybastelteich*

Hallo Leute...
Ich wollte euch nochmal berichten wie es immoment aussieht.
Ich hatte vor kurzen versucht unseren Teich ein wenig mit __ Tausendblatt und __ Wasserlinsen auszustatten, welches ein wenig in die Hose gegangen ist da am Nächsten Tag nichts mehr übrig war. 
Unsere kleinen Haie hatten sich alles einverleibt


----------

